# Copy/Burn Movie from DVR to Ext HD/DVD



## sunny-boy (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi,

I just got my VIP722 DVR from Dish. Its connected to the Samsung 650 using HDMI. How do I copy or burn movies to external HD or DVD. I do travel a lot and would like to watch the downloaded programs/movies when on road.

Any suggestions ?

Sunny


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Get a sling box. You can not download the HD recordings in any useable way other than burn them (real time) to a DVD. If you have a PocketDish you can download SD movies to it for use on the road but that does not support HD.

You can archive recordings to an External Hard Drive (EHD) but you can't use them on anything but the Dish receivers registered to your account. There is a $40 activation fee for the EHD support.

For the road, sling box is the best thing.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Welcome to DBSTalk.com.

If you hook your receiver up to a DVD recorder you can always play your events and record them to DVD like you would to tape on a VCR.

I have done this a few times myself and then ripped the DVD's to MPEG4 files so I can take them with me on my laptop or iPhone. The only issue is typically these DVD Recorders don't allow you to record on HDMI/Component inputs so you are limited to analog quality, still it's better than nothing.

Another Dish supported method would be to go and get a Archos PocketDISH video player. With this you can transfer SD content directly from your 722 to the PocketDISH player and take them on the road to watch.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

I think the only legit way is to do them in real time, using a DVD recorder and use the S-Video output on the 722 and stereo analog audio.

Frustrating, since you can't get a 480P anamorphic downconverted rendering of the HD signals, or Dolby Digital out of it. That would be nice.

You can put them on an external HD but it is then only usable with the 722 so besides using it for backup or storage expansion, it is not useful for you.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk sunny boy. There are some DVDR related links in the tips section that might be helpful.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=93559


----------

